# Mighty Mend It!



## Quiet269 (Dec 19, 2008)

https://www.mightymendit.com

You think that'd work on your fursuit?


----------



## Cybergarou (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm going to paste a chunk of text here because the original page is missing. This was part of an article printed in a newspaper. (Link to cached page.)


> MIGHTY MENDIT
> 
> Like Mighty Putty, Mighty Mendit is another beneficiary of creative marketing. The commercials insist it's a "flexible bonding agent," not a glue. But as far as I can tell, it's no different from the fabric glue that's been sold at fabric and craft stores for years.
> 
> ...


If you want to try something like this just go to the craft store and get permanent fabric glue. It's cheaper and you can get better stuff. (They sell dry cleanable fabric glue, which might hold up to washing better than this stuff does.)


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sounds like crap lol

ty for info


----------



## bearetic (Dec 19, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Sounds like crap lol
> 
> ty for info



Seconded


----------



## loveypuppy (Dec 22, 2008)

Stop yelling at me Billy Mays! D: 
Anywho, Cybergarou has great advice. Also, FrayCheck is great for materials that fray and you are afraid they might tear apart. It is not a fix, but something that will help keep stuff from tearing to begin with.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 22, 2008)

the advertisment sounded very convincing. im ordering a batch now. i dont even need it.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 25, 2008)

I noticed that it showed him putting on the stuff, but not putting it to the test. Sure, it showed it doing "amazing" things, but always after a video cut. Which probably means they stitched or stapled it or something during the cut.

A.K.A. IT FAKE.


----------



## Cybergarou (Dec 25, 2008)

There is a good reason for the cut before the stuff was put to the test. It has to dry for four hours before it is permanent, and you can't wash it until two days after you apply the stuff.

The commercial certainly makes the stuff sound much better than it actually is, but there are instances where you would want to use fabric glue on a project. When I made a tail, I used fabric glue to make the belt loop. That allows the loop to be made without any visible stitching, and it's strong enough as long as you cover a large enough surface area.


----------

